# New to CONCEALED Carry



## greasythumbs (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello fellow fire-arm enthusiast's!

I am 21.5 years old and I will be submitting my application for a *concealed carry* permit in two weeks to the East Haven, CT, Police Dept.

I joined this forum in hope of receiving opinions from more expierenced, & knowledgeable Citizens whom take advantage of the 2nd amendment.

I am looking to make two purchases.

1) A snub-nose revolver-I really love the chrome finish w/ cherry grips. My question is though, which caliber should I choose if i plan on going to the range every weekend. .38....357? I know with a .357 I can fire both calibers. So is this the best choice?

2) I want a semi that is very accurate, concealable and easy on my wallet when purchasing ammo (by the box or in bulk). It must be steel/metal.

I have read ALOT about glocks, but when I held one at Chris's Indoor Shooting Range in Guilford, CT i just did not like the feel...LOVe the looks, but not the feel and this video really turned me off. > 
-I'm not really sure on what caliber for the semi, but I am leaning towards a 9mm due to price's of ammo. I can however buy in bulk, but I hear shipping cost;s are pretty high.

-I am not set on a price range, but I was also wondering if it would be better to buy a higher end pistol for more $$....or use that same amount to buy two lower end pistols?

- I'm loving the sound of those tanfoglio's!! I'd love to have a gun made from my native country.

I signed up for this forum just to ask this question
so ANY opinions would be appreciated

thank you,
Joey


----------



## fuzzyjon79 (Jan 9, 2012)

Regarding the snub nose revolver question...if you can test one out, I'd give the Ruger SP101 .357 a try. I have one and I put a Hogue Monogrip on it, which makes it even more comfortable. Shooting .38 +P in this gun is a real treat....very comfortable and fairly accurate for a snubby revolver. I love mine! The only downside to the Ruger is that you wouldn't get the cherry grips that you want.....but I believe if you got to shoot one, you'd probably end up purchasing one. I got mine for around $500.


----------



## greasythumbs (Apr 1, 2012)

hey thanks for your reply! I have shot a ruger .38 w/ 4 inch barrel,but im not sure what model
I've also shot a s&w .357 w/ 4 inch 

My concern is that the .357 had a huge recoil, while the .38 was somewhat easier on the wrists. but both have the stock grips i believe....I'm just wondering if a .357 would be to much for a light short barreled snubby???


let me ad that both revolvers were the msot accurate pistols i have ever shot. I pyt my target all the way down range(indoor)and was able to get a bullzeye! I wonder if the snubby can do the same, since i only shot revolvers with 4inch+ barrels??


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

As far as the .357......I would try to find a used S&W 686, with a 4 in. barrel...... to me, there isn't much difference, as far as carry, between a 2 1/2 in. or a 4 in. I think that you would like the accuracy of a bit longer barrel ..........the sp101 is nice also....if you buy used, you would have more to spend on the auto......I prefer a 9mm or .40 in auto, and I like hammers, and metal.....just me.....you will have to try out as many as you can....


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Revolver= .357 as stated you can fire both calibers, S&W or Ruger
Semi Auto=9mm .....based on your stated requirements (metal)take a look at Bersa, my favorite is Sig P239 but they are priced at the high end...Bud's has some police trades that are a good value.....JJ


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

*Conceal*

Greasythumb

I am very pleased with my 9mm Beretta Nano semi auto

I have poor eye sight but I can group my shots 1 1/2 inches at 7 yards and the 3 inch barrel is ideal for concealment and shooting a +p round is comparable to a 357 shot from a 2 inch barrel snub nose revolver.

Russ


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Where to begin?

Beginning shooters should learn their skills with heavy, long-barrel pistols which shoot mild-recoiling cartridges. Don't start with a 2"-barrel, .357 Magnum.

When choosing a semi-auto, its appearance and origins are the least of the problem.
There are three options, all of them about trigger action:
• Single-Action (SA) = Always the same, short trigger pull. Has a safety lever. (M1911, for example)
• Traditional Double-Action (TDA) = The first shot is fired with a long, heavy trigger pull; but subsequent shots are single-action. Usually has a safety lever that also drops the hammer when actuated. (Beretta M.92, for example)
• Double-Action Only (DAO) = Every shot is fired with a relatively long, relatively heavy trigger pull. Usually does not have a safety lever. (Glock, for example)

Beginners learn best when confronted with one consistent type of trigger action. That rules out TDA semi-autos.
The easiest trigger action to learn is SA, but learning to use the semi-auto's safety lever complicates matters. The good part is that having to use the safety lever reminds the shooter that he's about to fire a shot, and that he should accomplish it safely.
DAO removes the safety lever from the equation, and replaces it with a longer, harder trigger action. This is also the way to learn self-defense revolver shooting, BTW. I think that a DAO semi-auto is probably the better choice for concealed carry, but some other people think otherwise.

"Oooh, shiny!" is not the best way to choose a gun.


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

Shoot a Glock, a S&W M&P, a Springfield XDm. Not one of them is all metal. They have polymer frames - but to eliminate them for that would be foolish , especially for a new shooter. If you must have all metal -- Sig 229, some of the CZ's, some of the older Ruger semi-autos, perhaps a Beretta. Stay with 9mm in a pistol. As far as a revolver goes -- S&W or Ruger. 4" barrel is not a "snubbie", but would be fine to learn with. In addition, the greater weight would allow you to become acclimated to the recoil of .357 Mag ammo. One of the ultra-lite, revolvers with a 2" barrel would be a bit punishing -- remember, whatever you buy - you have to practice with it -- that goes for the semi-auto also.

Before you totally eliminate "plastic" guns - ask yourself why? Learn a bit about them. Don't depend on You Tube, or folks who say, "none of that tupperware is any good". They have been proven reliable for over 30 years - and have outlived all the claims of failure, and the skeptics who "just don't like it".

Shooting well requires practice. First learn how to SAFELY handle a gun. Your best safety is between your ears. If you can, go to a range (more than once) and rent the pistols you are thinking of buying. Shoot them first. See what works best for YOU. It will be your gun. You have to like it, feel comfortable with it, enjoy shooting it.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

My suggestion for a revolver would be a Smith & Wesson 642 or 442 .38 Special with 158 grain non-+P ammunition. Buffalo Bore makes and excellent lead semi-wadcutter hollow point for defensive carry. I'd use full metal jacket for target practice.

As to a semi-auto - how "concealable" are you talking about? If you're talking about a "mouse" gun, look at a Beretta Tomcat or Bobcat. Both are steel slides and aluminum alloy frames, and come in .32 ACP, .25 ACP, and .22LR. If you can hide something bigger, look at a Beretta 85FS .380 ACP, also steel and aluminum.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm not into wheelguns so I can't help with that. As for the semi, I second the suggestions that you re-think the steel thing. My primary handgun is a Glock 19 with nearly 5000 rounds through it and it has never ever failed, not once. That said, you should still go with what you like. The Bersa Thunders are very solid guns (and not hard to conceal), Beretta makes some great options, I love the Smith & Wesson M&Ps - you have a lot of good choices. As for caliber, I have no problem with 9mm. It's inexpensive enough that you'll practice more, and easy enough on recoil to manage for a new shooter. Start with a caliber big enough to be a reasonable SD round but not so big you'll struggle learning good fundamentals. Move up to bigger stuff later. Good luck.


----------



## dman (May 14, 2012)

Your probably tired of hearing me say this but I don't like high velocity rounds for personal protection.
1-I never know when I may have to use it.
2-I never know what might be around when I have to use it.
3-I never know what may be lurking behind said bad guy.
4-the last thing I want to do is kill little 11 year old Jane Dow behind the bad guy or my wife in the other room!

The heavier(230) grn, JHP lower velocity of a 45 is all I will carry for persoal protection.
I could never sleep again killing some passer-by by accident , I'd probably end up shooting my self out of guilt cause I know better.

Now , if I could line three bad guys in a perfect line , in a perfect world , I'd use a .44 or a 357 or a 10mm. , but the world I live in is far from perfect , it's pure unpreditable isanity.


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

I have dumped my Nano for the CCW gun of the year. Shield. If you are looking for a gun you can conceal that will shoot anything and I mean any ammo and is very accurate and a delight to handle Shield is it. I have shot most every major CCW and owned a few and Shield is it. Don't believe me try locating one to buy.

Russ


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK. I give up. How many gun manufacturers are in Italy?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I really don't know for sure.tumbleweed


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Yeah, but does the OP, the guy who set up the poll, *greasythumbs*, know?

I see that he hasn't been back here since May First.
(Wow! That's May Day! Maybe he's a...gasp...commie!)


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I know one thing. If the UN had anything to do with it, there would be none. Communist.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> OK. I give up. How many gun manufacturers are in Italy?


I was scratching my head over that myself.There is more than Beretta but my memory isn't that good without research.I believe they are high end hand made long guns for the most part.


----------



## Ironwil (Jan 12, 2011)

fuzzyjon79 said:


> Regarding the snub nose revolver question...if you can test one out, I'd give the Ruger SP101 .357 a try. I have one and I put a Hogue Monogrip on it, which makes it even more comfortable. Shooting .38 +P in this gun is a real treat....very comfortable and fairly accurate for a snubby revolver. I love mine! The only downside to the Ruger is that you wouldn't get the cherry grips that you want.....but I believe if you got to shoot one, you'd probably end up purchasing one. I got mine for around $500.


I love my Ruger SP101! I also ordered a spring kit and modified the trigger pull weight, which turned it into one of the best guns I've ever fired. For concealed carry, the SP101 does great if you have very deep pockets or use an inside the waistband holster. I like my Ruger LCP better for general concealed carry, though. It's smaller and has a square shape, making it easy to carry inside pockets. I prefer pocket carry to holstered carry for concealed, because it's typically more comfortable and faster to get to. I don't even use a pocket holster, but just put my wallet in front to avoid leaving the shape of a pistol clearly outlined. To choose between them for shooting my SP101 wins hands-down, but concealed carry goes to the LCP. If you live in a cold climate where you often wear jackets, my preferred concealed carry would change.


----------

